# PubMed- [Faecal calprotectin is a useful biomarker for intestinal inflammation.]



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*[Faecal calprotectin is a useful biomarker for intestinal inflammation.]*

Ugeskr Laeger. 2014 Sep 8;176(37)

Authors: Theede K, Kiszka-Kanowitz M, Nordgaard-Lassen I, Nielsen AM

Abstract
Faecal calprotectin is a biomarker for inflammation in the intestinal mucosa. Faecal calprotectin has the ability to detect inflammatory causes of gastrointestinal symptoms and to distinguish these from irritable bowel syndrome. The test is very sensitive but not specific to any particular gastrointestinal disease. In inflammatory bowel disease, faecal calprotectin correlates with symptoms, biochemical markers and the endoscopic findings. It can be used to monitor disease activity, treatment response and mucosal healing as well as predict relapse. We propose an algorithm for the use of faecal calprotectin in patients with unspecific abdominal complaints.

PMID: 25294035 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

